# Steak on the grill



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2008)

I bought a loin today and had it cut.
I seasoned one of the steaks with salt and pepper and let it sit.
I put it on the grill (indirect) for a while. Then let the flames lick it while searing it. Reverse sear? You tell me. It was started slow then finished fast.
By the time the other stuff was done, I never did get around to "resting" it, but I never thought that mattered much anyway. 
Oops, don't forget the sauce, a roux turned into a white sauce with a little asparagus added and a lot of gorganzola!


----------



## deelady (Oct 25, 2008)

oh I despise you!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 25, 2008)

Beef, it's what's for dinner - Robert Mitchum! YUM!


----------



## sattie (Oct 25, 2008)

Home cooking at it's finest!!!!  Awesome job pacanis!


----------



## homecook (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh my!!! I shouldn't have looked at this at 6:30 am. I want to go fire up the grill now.. Looks great.

Barb


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 26, 2008)

looks good to me ..


----------



## pacanis (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks. 
I was pretty happy with it. It was the best tasting meat I ever got from that store. Very tender.


----------



## PytnPlace (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm not even a big beef eater . . . and I'm drooling all over my keyboard!


----------



## miniman (Oct 26, 2008)

Now that looks a lovely steak.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you.
The other eight are wrapped, Food Saver'ed , frozen, and ready for next time I want to cook a roast and call it a steak


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 26, 2008)

That is my favorite cut of steak I believe it's also called a NY Strip.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 26, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> That is my favorite cut of steak I believe it's also called a NY Strip.


 
Really? I always thought the NY strip came from the rear of the steer/cow, where the porterhouse and T-bone reside, whereas the ribeye or delmonico comes from the front section, along with filet mignon, and is basically a prime rib.....
I've never hear of a ribeye being called a strip, but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen.  We need that cow diagram again


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 26, 2008)

Depending on what area you are in...A "Delmonico" Steak (not a cut of beef) can be a Boneless Top Sirloin..Bone-In Top Sirloin,(cut from the short loin) or a Rib-Eye cut from the rib. The package label says *Beef Rib Delmonico Steak*...This says to me the steak is a Rib-eye...One cut from the large end of the rib-eye.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 30, 2008)

Tenderloins on vertebrate mammals are located inside the rib cage.  If I remember right, the large end (often called the "butt end") of the tenderloin is snug up against the pelvis.  Nobody really knows what the tenderloin is for.  Some say it's used for posture.  All anybody really knows is that the tenderloin isn't used for much of anything, which is why it's so tender.

The prime rib clod comes from the middle section of the cow.  Ribeyes are cut from the prime rib.

Porterhouse loins start just in front of the pelvis.  They are actually comprised of two "loins" with the chine bone included.  One one side is the NY Strip, and the other side is the Tenderloin.  As you more forward up the chine (spine), the tenderloin decreases in size, as does the NY striploin.  After a certain point (I'm not sure where) the porterhouse loin becomes the t-bone loin.  

This is how I believe the critter is put together.  Of course, like pacanis said, we really need that poster that shows where the cuts come from.  Some 3-D images would be helpful in showing the relationship of the tenderloin to the rest of the animal.  Anybody got a NAMPS book?

When you're talking chickens/turkey, the "tenderloin" isn't what it is in mammals.  The "tenderloin" is actually part of the breast, and is the main muscle responsible for the up-stroke of the wings.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 30, 2008)

Allen, do you know why the strip is named "NY"? Did New Yorkers prefer this cut over the rest?


----------



## africhef (Oct 30, 2008)

when I grill a roast and call it steak. it is then dubbed "brontasauras steak" usually it is a chuck roast that I marinate for about an hour when done we cut very then slices of yummy med. rare meat


----------



## pacanis (Oct 30, 2008)

This was certainly a 2-day piece of meat africhef (lol). Very good on the reheat, too.


----------



## africhef (Oct 30, 2008)

what did you season it with? I make this marinade that my family really loves. it has brown sugar in it which forms a cripy outside and keeps everything juicy


----------



## pacanis (Oct 30, 2008)

Just salt and pepper. That's all I ever put on steak. Plus the sauce of course. I don't like a lot of seasonings directly on the meat, nothing that could take away very much from the actual beef flavor.


----------



## JohnL (Oct 30, 2008)

That's how I buy our steaks also Pacanis.When you purchase the whole section and cut it yourself, it's not only less expensive, but you also have the option of cutting your steaks to the thickness that you prefer.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 30, 2008)

These were a "leetle" thicker than I wanted, John, but I don't have a slicer _or_ a sharp knife (and the skills) I would trust to cut a decent steak with. I don't do bad on a homemade loaf of bread though (lol).


----------



## TheCook (Oct 30, 2008)

I love food porn!!!

Personally, I've tried to reverse sear method and the forward sear, I cant tell any difference, but maybe Im doing something wrong.


----------



## TheCook (Oct 30, 2008)

I saw an episode of Alton Brown's Good Eats where they showed where all the cuts of beef come from.  They said the bigger piece of meat of a T bone is the strip steak and the smaller side is the tenderloin.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, I wasn't really sure if this was _technically_ considered reverse sear, since I think the folks discussing that technique were cooking with an oven indoors, but it seemed like a good way to play with the remote probe thermometer I got for my WSM  :^)


----------



## buckytom (Oct 31, 2008)

pacanis, from what i've read, it's called a "ny" strip because of the popularity of the dish "steak delmonico", from delmonico's restaurant in nyc. it's aka a kansas city strip, shell steak, or strip loin.

thecook, alton's (staff is) correct. it's the bigger side of a t-bone or porterhouse.

i just looked at a local market's specials this week. angus porterhouses for $4.99/lb, choice for $3.99/lb.

NOW they're screaming my name. 

add a hunk o' bread and bottle o' red, and some grated horseradish, and i'm set.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 31, 2008)

Now _that's_ a sale!

That's interesting that they are also called steak delmonico, since around here delmonicos refer to ribeyes. Usually you will see them called delmonicos in the summer and ribeyes when grill season is over (for most). There goes that regional terminology thing again (lol).
I had always figured that NY strip was NY's "stamp" on the way it was trimmed or where the beef came from. I don't buy into that whole New York thing anyway.... like when someone says they are from New York you are supposed to automatically know the city and not the state, but that's a whole nuther topic.....


----------



## TheCook (Oct 31, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i just looked at a local market's specials this week. angus porterhouses for $4.99/lb, choice for $3.99/lb.




Time to stock up the deep freezer!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 31, 2008)

at one time, long ago, it meant something. a lot of stuff came through the ports here, so the way to get something the quickest, or freshest, or at the best price was from here. now, you can get just about anything shipped anywhere, just as fast.

it is still true with jewelry, especially diamonds, and to some degree with electronics. but those are different kinds of markets. 

oh, to be technical about it, a steak delmonico is not just the steak. it's also the name of a dish, which was served in their restaurant. the cut of meat is debatable, but it should be served with a side dish of crusty, cheesy, baked mashed potatoes.
i've heard of delmonico "cut" ribeyes, which are i'm sure as good as the short loin cuts.

and here's the sale: http://shoprite.mywebgrocer.com/Cir...891c432-d9e0-4e31-909a-e848c7d7d5bd&uc=8EE7C1


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 31, 2008)

There's also an "Ear-Rye-E Canal Strip" --- Served at a place called "Fred's Diner"
Then there's the Kansas City Strip...from...you guessed it Kansas City.
Then the (Country) Club Strip, and the Ambassador (Hotel) Strip.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 31, 2008)

Hmmm, Fred's diner? Everyone up here knows you spell diner "dinor".... It's a regional thing (lol).


----------



## Jeff G. (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks good..  My favorite steak has become the Flat iron cut.  Great flavor, lean, tender... a very tasty piece of beef..


----------



## JohnL (Oct 31, 2008)

pacanis said:


> These were a "leetle" thicker than I wanted, John, but I don't have a slicer _or_ a sharp knife (and the skills) I would trust to cut a decent steak with. I don't do bad on a homemade loaf of bread though (lol).


 
I love em thick pacanis,
Harder to overcook that way! As for slicing, just purchase one decent quality chefs knife (as large as you are comfortable with) and have a go at it! Practice makes perfect and I've never messed up so bad that it couldn't be eaten. Although some of them looked as if I really tried...


----------



## foodisfood (Oct 31, 2008)

oh my gosh that looks amazing.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 31, 2008)

My local Krogers has whole Beef Sirloin tips $1.99 a pound. 
I don't have room in my freezer, dammmit!

But I could probably eat it all in a week, right? Breakfast. Lunch. Dinner.

I love steak. 

Yours look delicious!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

John, I'm actually in the market for a good chef's knife, I just haven't asked yet. All the places here that usually specialized in that stuff are no longer around, so it looks like I'll be internet shopping for a knife  Once I get some "pointers"...... but that's a whole nuther thread


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 7, 2008)

I have two 8" chef's knives here at home.  For most of my projects, those work fine.  At work, I have a 10" chef's knife.  I can cut steaks off of just about any cut with that knife.  However, when I'm cutting ribeyes off a prime rib clod, I prefer to use my hollow-ground carving knife.  The blade on that thing is 15" long, plus another 4" for the handle.  I prefer that knife as I can trim the fatcap from end to end, working my way towards the "lip".  Also, that knife is easy to slice through meat with, as that's what it's designed to do.  The hollow-ground feature really does reduce the drag.

Pacanis, have you read through the knives sub-forum?  There's a LOT of good info there.  But, in all honesty, finding the right knife means you need to get your hand on one, and at least make some cutting motions so that you'll know how that knife fits your hand.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 7, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> I have two 8" chef's knives here at home. For most of my projects, those work fine. At work, I have a 10" chef's knife. I can cut steaks off of just about any cut with that knife. However, when I'm cutting ribeyes off a prime rib clod, I prefer to use my hollow-ground carving knife. The blade on that thing is 15" long, plus another 4" for the handle. I prefer that knife as I can trim the fatcap from end to end, working my way towards the "lip". Also, that knife is easy to slice through meat with, as that's what it's designed to do. The hollow-ground feature really does reduce the drag.
> 
> *Pacanis, have you read through the knives sub-forum? There's a LOT of good info there. But, in all honesty, finding the right knife means you need to get your hand on one, and at least make some cutting motions so that you'll know how that knife fits your hand*.


 
I'm afraid......  
Seriously, those folks seem so technical I've been holding off, especially because the advice will probably be similar to yours, get my hands on a knife, and as I said, that's impossible around here as far as I know. The kitchen tools store closed years ago. My option would be to order several that look like I'll like them, then send the ones I don't like back. The way I firgure it, since I have no knife skills to speak of, I wouldn't know what I was looking for anyway. I'm sure I could be comfortable adapting to anything I order.
I've been browsing through some knife stores online and the time will come when I will ask someone to point me in the right direction. Maybe I'll click on the knife forum today and see if someone already asked my questions.

Thanks


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 8, 2008)

Be afraid.  Be VERY afraid!

Yes, there's a LOT of technical stuff on that board.  People who make their living using knives, or sharpening knives, tend to get really "touchy" about their blades, and how their sharpened.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 8, 2008)

I already dived into the waters Allen!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 8, 2008)

i hope they're not too choppy...

get it, choppy, knives...


----------



## pacanis (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh brother


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 10, 2008)

I saw the pic you took of the steak.

Now, why would the sauteed onions and mushrooms look familiar to me


----------



## pacanis (Nov 10, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> I saw the pic you took of the steak.
> 
> Now, why would the sauteed onions and mushrooms look familiar to me


 
And rosemary? 
That would have been the small ribeye I cooked the other night. I'm trying to do a little more with sauces, which surprises me because I consider myself somewhat of a steak purist, not liking anything except S & P on the steak, but I love the other stuff so much too.... What's the term? They marry well?
Still need to find a small bottle of port, or develop a taste for wine.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i hope they're not too choppy...
> 
> get it, choppy, knives...


 
Love those cutting remarks, bt. (get it? cutting! LOL!)


----------



## pacanis (Nov 10, 2008)

Love that razor sharp wit around here....


----------

